

Tuesdays are the answer to your to-do list backlog - webwatch
http://www.16thletter.com/2008/05/08/stop-scheduling-meetings-on-tuesdays-and-get-to-work/

======
b3n
<http://isittuesday.com/> :o

------
johns
Nice gig when you can measure your productivity based on how many feed items
you read. I guess.

~~~
mchang16
Good point! I thought about that when I was writing the article, but it was
late at night so I let it slide. Of course someone at HN would point it out.
:)

I tried to make the point (obviously unsuccessfully) that no matter what else
I am doing throughout the day, I tend to read feed items at about the same
rate - or so I thought. The Google Reader data isn't really scientific, just
meant to illustrate that I was reading MORE on Tuesday when I thought I was
having the same level of productivity the entire week. I guess I think that it
can be extrapolated to reflect on the other things that I'm working on
throughout the day? Like I said, it's not scientific.

(And trust me, I'm also doing other things other than reading feed items, like
posting here!)

